
GPU vs CPU Supercomputing Security Shootout - r11t
http://securitytube.net/GPU-vs-CPU-Supercomputing-Security-Shootout-(Shmoocon-2010)-video.aspx
======
Phantom
Very cool presentation and demo! I was at the conference and the audience was
in awe!

great watch. Gets my thumbs up!

